# Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ MORE PICS



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Macy started active labor at around 12 noon. 
She then had the first one at 12:50 and the second around 1:10 or so.
Kids clean,dry, nursed.
She did amazing. I didnt get emotional this time because she hardly screamed, yes I get emotional.  

She had :kidred: :kidblue: twins. The doe was born first.
They are HUGE.
Both of them weigh 9 POUNDS each...as twins. A 18 pound birth..no wonder she was big.
She was reallly calm. My other doe screamed to death.
She just did her baby talk voice till the hooves were out and cried a little at the head.
Doeling was huge, I had to help pull her out, with contractions and with the head in position of course. BOTH were positioned correctly. After the first one she was already stretched and the second came out without needing help.

They are both identical sundgau in color. Both the same color..that is amazing!!
So happy I got my doe :kidred: :leap: :clap:  . Macy didn't disappoint.
Macy is a keeper for sure. I didnt even grain more than 1 pound till the last few weeks. She got all that with hay mostly. She still has her "saddle bags". It wasn't all baby weight.

I am finding the bucks are so hard to get to nurse. Took me a while.
The doeling was moving around as her head was coming out. I knew there was an energetic one in there. She got her legs right away..even before her first meal.

All 3 are doing great. 
I am super happy  I got my doeling that I am going to retain.

Pics to come. Camera quit so I only have bad pics from my phone.
I will try to take better ones and put these on soon.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ pics to c*

Congrats on the big healthy kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congrats! They are so cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congrats!! :stars: 
So glad she had a nice smooth kidding for you!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congrats! I'm so glad everything went so well - I know you were worried. Yay for wonderful healthy new kids!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congratulations! Seems like it took a long time. I am really glad it was good and easy. And you got your girl.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

CONGRATULATIONS

:leap: :stars: :clap: :leap: :stars: :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Adorable!!!!! CONGRATS! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Is it too early to think of names? 

I am terrible with names so if you guys have ideas let me know.
Herd name is Loveknots Crest. That is 15 characters with 15 left over for the name.
Name doesn't need to be long.
The herd Macy came from is doing stuff with a C. Any doe C names?

The doeling is really active and full of personality. 
She was the quickest to be on her feet and bouncing around before her first meal.
I am loving her already.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

That doeling is absolutely amazing. Macy throws good kids.
Macy has 1.5 wattles and all her doelings have full wattles.
This doeling appears to have full wattles.
That is neat because it is only her with wattles (Macy).
The sire side doesn't have them. Macy's full sister doesn't have it. So I think her dam is the only one with the wattles and Macy with 1.5 wattles. Her kids look to have fully wattles but at this age its hard to tell.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Grats on the cute babies  :thumbup: 
Mamma maid you wait for them but she gave you want you wanted a nice doeling. :leap: Grats :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Welol after all the trouble and waiting I think it was well worth it. Congrats on your new babies buddy that's awesome.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

I had to laugh when you asked if it was too early for names... we picked out names the day Eclair was bred!

Caprina/Capricious/Capriole - because she is active
Celeste/Celestial/Celestine - dark


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Aww...congrats!! :stars: ...I have no idea on names unfortunately.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Way to go, Jesse!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Thanks everyone!

Macy is experienced for sure. When she was working on the second one my dad popped in to see them. He thought she was done, then she turned around and there was another kid coming out. Very calm. I wish my other doe could have been like that...my ears were ringing :roll: 
She really loves babies and is an amazing mom.  
Her babies are always VERY clean. I am going to have to get better pics for you guys.
These pics don't justify their cuteness.

Keep the names coming if you guys have anymore ideas.
I could also use a name for the buckling, but I'm not as crazy about finding him the perfect name.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

So cute...congrats....


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Candy, Cissie, Ciacet, Canary, Calipso, Caeleigh.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

OMG, I LOVE Calipso!!!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congrats!! Big babies! wow. We named our new buck within hours of his birth. He made it easy, because he is so active and was yelling up a storm when we first entered the barn, so we named him Rowdy. I could never wait!! lol.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Congrats!! They're too cute! 

Clara, Candy, Casey (because her dam is Macy lol  ) Candice...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Capri, Candice, and Candy I like. Not sure if any of those will make it to be her name though.

I am thinking of LoveKnots Crest Cacey.
It goes good with Macy...but not really with Crest.
What do you think?
I am thinking of giving names that rhyme with their moms name or that start with the name letter.
It is hard for me to think of a name so looking it up online for only C names or names that rhyme narrows it down a bit.

Hey Frosty1..we posted at the same time. I like your spelling better.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Oh and I am not sure if I put the correction in...These kid are around 8 pound and not 9.
My scale wasn't zeroed out. I think the doeling was closer to 8.5 as she was bigger.
Hard to tell as my scale only goes by every 2 pounds. Definitely at least 8 pounds each for them, which is still good size.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

This is a good site for finding names. You can search by the beginning letter or meaning. But I think LoveKnots Crest Cacey sounds cute  . Congrats on the healthy twins and momma.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Carbon for the little dude.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Cacey it is. I think I will use the spelling with the C as Macy has her name with a C. 
Both would be names usually spelt with an S. So I think it fits, except I think Casey is easier to read. I guess it doesn't matter either way.

I looked up the name meaning and it means vigilant, brave,watchful, or alert.
I think Brave and alert fit her most. At less than 5 minutes old she was trying to jump out of the box we put her in (put them in a banana box in the corner to avoid them being stepped on). Very active and brave.

Learn something new everyday. Our elderly neighbor stopped by and wanted to see the goats.
They knew we (or I) raise them as we have them out in the field during the spring/summer/fall.
She asked if we had any baby goats. Lactating goats =baby goats.
So we had the joy of showing her these 1 day old alpines.
She used to raise goats when she was growing up (like 50-60 yrs ago) and said these were huge for only 1 day old.
Then our first kid ever, buddy, is around 28 pounds at 6 weeks. He eats pretty good lol.

Linz...was just going to say we might need a name for the buck as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

I haven't been able to read through all the posts, should be showering and getting ready for bed! But wanted to say CONGRATS!!!! on the new babies  They are BEAUTIFUL, and she did a great job! I can't wait to see more pics as they grow


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

Cougar for the little boy


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

I would find it hard to stick to one letter - plus i like to abbreviate on my barn calendar, so everyone (that i'm keeping that is) has a name that starts with a different letter.

We did a Princess theme for the first bunch - only 3 girls - so Tiger Lily, Fiona, and Zelda.

This year's theme is weird celebrity baby names - lots of those to pick from :laugh: , and good thing too, since we are up to 9 babies and counting.

My daughter ruined the theme to start b/c she wanted to name the first doeling Isabella, so her brother is Phineas (from Phineas and Ferb)

Zelda's babies are Blue Ivy, Alabama Gypsy Rose, and Lola Daisy

Working on names for Mink's babies right now..............

I looked at my list of possibles (from last time and this time) and I have no C names, but my previous dog was Cassie


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

I am also doing that.
I don't want any names starting with a same letter.
Although I do have Molly and Macy. Bought Macy after Molly and they weren't kids so no say in the matter.
So I have Abigail, Macy, Spirit, Molly, Juna, and now Casey. I don't need to abbreviate as my names are short and simple.

The buckling doesn't NEED a C name. I am not keeping him so his name isn't going to matter as long as its one that a buyer could agree with. Just any name that is catchy. I just was wanting C for the doeling as the breeder is doing C and I have no does with a C. Helps to think of names starting with one letter and not 20,000 names starting with any letter.
Next doeling I keep I might give a B or D name.
I already gave a B name this year but for a non-registered buckling we aren't keeping.
Trying to have it vary a lot. Every kid I keep will start with a different letter, I am thinking.

I'm not doing actual themes...such as flowers or whatever.
Besides I will only have 4 kids this year...3 to be registered.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macy kidded with HUGE Sundgau Boy/Girl twins~ PICS*

More pics.
It was such a nice day that I took them outside to run around in the sun for a little bit.
Macy ate some grass but then decided to go back to the barn (thinking her kids were there).
She realized they were following so went slower and called back to them every few steps to make sure they were following.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Ooh, I had a good C name for you - Calliope. She was the lover of Ares (often depicted as a sheep) and is also a musical instrument. And I just think it sounds pretty .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Congrats


----------

